

Why Android Honeycomb Tablets Aren’t Hot — Yet - slowpoison
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2011/05/android-tablets-nvidia/

======
citizenkeys
iPad has a lock on tablets that's not going to disappear anytime soon. There's
too many quality iOS apps. Plus, integration with Apple TV lets me stream
video from my iPad 2 to my big Sony 1080p flatpanel and my home theater
projector.

